# dissapearing guide lines



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

That's strange. I would have said sounds software related but you did have a repair done to that system so you might want to let the dealer know about that. Is it easily duplicated?

The other thing you could try is resetting your radio. There's a toggle for those assist guides in the settings and if that doesn't work you could factory reset it (just like a phone)


----------



## Kenscruze15 (Jul 17, 2019)

I have this same issue. Mine does it maybe 1 out of 6 times. I probably wont do anything to fix it, but it is a bit of a bummer lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm wondering if it's the shiftier switch. It might be "bouncing" (creating a "its in"/'its out" message in rapid succession - too fast for the radio to deal with.)


----------

